# [ANZEIGE] Apple Days bei Saturn: iPhone 11, MacBook Pro, iPad Air, Maus-Neuheit - die besten Angebote im Überblick



## PCGH-Redaktion (27. August 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Apple Days bei Saturn: iPhone 11, MacBook Pro, iPad Air, Maus-Neuheit - die besten Angebote im Überblick*

						Die Apple Days bei Saturn sind gestartet und locken im Aktionszeitraum bis zum 31. August mit vielen günstigen Apple-Produkten und Zubehör. iPhone 11, Mac Book Pro, iPad Air, AirPods, Logitech-Zubehör und jede Menge weitere Apple-Produkte sind zu Aktionspreisen erhältlich. Die Highlights der Apple Days bei Saturn haben wir übersichtlich zusammengefasst. 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Apple Days bei Saturn: iPhone 11, MacBook Pro, iPad Air, Maus-Neuheit - die besten Angebote im Überblick*


----------

